# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Ek Chori [Ladki] ki Kahani

## coolguyskumar

A girl is a mystery 
When a GIRL is quiet,
Millions of things are running in her mind.      (kahani her ladki ki ..)

When a GIRL is not arguing,
She is thinking deeply.   (be aware . Ye tufan ke aane ke pahle ki shanti hai )

When a GIRL looks at u with eyes full of questions,
She is wondering how long you will be around.   (neyyyy.  Vo tumhari jeb taul rahi hai)

When a GIRL answers "i'm fine" after a few seconds, 
She is not at all fine.     (bunda gaya kaam se..   J ) 

When a GIRL stares at you,
She is wondering why you are lying.        ( ustad se ustadi   J )

When a GIRL lays on your chest,
She is wishing for you to be hers forever .     (ab bachkar kahan jaoge buchchu .)

When a GIRL calls you everyday,
She is seeking for your attention.     (matlab uske mobile ka bill tumko bharna padega) 

When a GIRL sms's u everyday,
She wants you to reply at least once.     ( she wants that u call her . IMMEDIATELY)

When a GIRL says I love you, 
She means it.       ( until she find next one.)

When a GIRL says that she can't live without you,
She has made up her mind that you are her future.      ( and your future is @$#^%#$&@)

When a GIRL says "I miss you",
No one in this world can miss you more than her .....     (Dil ke bahlane ko  Galib ye khayal achcha hai)

----------


## adeeahsan85

u said d right thing i must say

----------


## ratiq

nice info

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

VERY GOOD AND VERY TRUE , COOLSGUYKUMAR..
But the thing is inspite of knowing  so much about girls ,you still say you cant understand them..  :Big Grin:

----------

